# Fogger Question



## gone_awry (May 4, 2020)

Hi there - my baby Tegu is currently in a 50 gallon, but I’m planning on moving her this summer into her big girl home. I would like to buy a fogger for her current 50 gallon enclosure but I’m not sure if I buy one that holds 4 liters, will that be sufficient for her big girl home when she moves into it? If not, can anyone recommend a fogger that is scalable? I’m currently deciding between a modified grow tent and an animal plastics T-100.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 4, 2020)

hmm, thats an interesting question. their really isn't a fogger I recomend. my exp with monsoons are awful though. my solo and medium both don't work that well for my crestie so don't recomend them


----------



## rantology (May 4, 2020)

I'm not sure about foggers but highly recommend MistKing systems. You can have reservoir as big or small as you need and they are highly reliable as long as you use distilled water. Fully customizable 7 day automated timer too.


----------



## gone_awry (May 4, 2020)

Thank you! This is the one I’m looking at on amazon, but it doesn’t have a max enclosure size. I’ve always hand-misted my reptiles, but I’m misting several times a day to keep her humidity up. My hand is tired! Haha. 

PETSPIONEER Reptile Humidifier Digital Timing Fog Machine with Double Hose & 4 Liter Reservoir, Automatic Terrarium Fogger for Reptiles/Amphibians/Herps/Vivarium https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V39ZYJB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_XQdSEbGQE2SAB


----------



## rantology (May 4, 2020)

Oh, I missed the part about it just being for the 50 gallon. Seal off as much of the top as you can (plastic wrap- but be careful around any heating elements). Get a substrate like cypress or coco fiber and keep that dampened. A reptile humidifier will be fine for a 50 gal. You can also look at human humidifiers if you want something larger.


----------



## gone_awry (May 4, 2020)

rantology said:


> Oh, I missed the part about it just being for the 50 gallon. Seal off as much of the top as you can (plastic wrap- but be careful around any heating elements). Get a substrate like cypress or coco fiber and keep that dampened. A reptile humidifier will be fine for a 50 gal. You can also look at human humidifiers if you want something larger.



Thank you! I did check out the MistKing and I have to watch some YouTube videos on it to see how it works, but I like that it comes with a programmable sensor so I won’t have to spend $40 on a separate one.  I’m looking for one that will be usable in my 50 gallon and eventually her big girl home. I’m not sure how large of a humidifier is required for an 8’x4’x4’ enclosure, but guessing it also depends on how well it holds humidity and I don’t have experience with the ones I’m researching now. 

I am currently using coconut husk substrate with plastic coverings over one side of the screen top, but still having to heavily mist several times a day to maintain proper humidity. Even when I soak the substrate, it dries out pretty quickly. My room is dry.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 4, 2020)

Try living in garfeild county. it is so dry my poor crestie only gets about 50-60% average.


----------



## gone_awry (May 4, 2020)

Godzilla Earth said:


> Try living in garfeild county. it is so dry my poor crestie only gets about 50-60% average.



I’m not sure where that is, but I hear ya on humidity struggles. I feel like my misting hand is going to cramp up half the time. Haha. Thankfully my other reptile tanks only require one misting per day.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 5, 2020)

gone_awry said:


> I’m not sure where that is, but I hear ya on humidity struggles. I feel like my misting hand is going to cramp up half the time. Haha. Thankfully my other reptile tanks only require one misting per day.


its in the western slope of colorado. probably a 20% humidity average...


----------



## Dragon392 (May 6, 2020)

The one you linked is the exact one I have! I’m using it with a T100.

To be fair, I do also use this:
REPTI ZOO 10L Reptile Mister... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PRS6YCC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

That being said, there were a few days where I wasn’t using the mist system due to issues with how I’d put the tubing up, and the humidifier had to carry the show by itself. It did just fine! I’d say that it could do well enough as a sole source of humidity, though you might want to occasionally spray substrate down, depending on what you use. 

I use both systems because I’m doing bioactive, and the misting system keeps the soil damp enough for the bugs and waters the plants. I don’t want to run that as my only humidity source though, because Draco HAAAAATES getting sprayed. The mist runs once per day. The humidifier is what I use to control the humidity itself, and that runs from a Herpstat with a humidity probe.


----------



## bocacash (May 6, 2020)

You are certainly asking all the right questions...and doing the right thing...research FIRST ! I've leaned some things myself thru the comments...THANX !


----------

